# Attention: Violins & Violas- Do you prefer a regular chair, or a piano bench?



## Nevohteeb

Here is a real trivial question: When you are rehearsing, or in concert, which seat do you prefer? A regular padded chair, or a piano bench. :tiphat:


----------



## senza sordino

A simple chair is fine. No arms of course, no room to move the bow.


----------



## pirastro

For practice I had a good find: a padded (square) bar stool with a backrest. I find with the legs down on the rung or hanging loose, one can more easily write on the stand or operate CD or recording equipment. Easy movement/more comfy.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I generally prefer chairs on the basis that when I'm not playing I can lean back more. No arms on the chairs, though.


----------

